# New NCAA Policy: Dead Period



## Anomaly (Jul 7, 2017)

"From a scheduling perspective for youth clubs and college coaches, this development affects the timing of two perennial major youth events where most division I programs send at least one scout within this period. As a result of this new rule, the Disney Girls Showcase in Orlando will now be played November 23-25, 2017 and the Elite Clubs National League National Event in Sanford will be held January 6-8, 2018.

The new 22-day recruiting dead period for NCAA Division I women’s soccer will be followed by an annual four-day recruiting dead period in NCAA Division I men’s and women’s soccer for the Monday through Thursday of the initial week for signing of the National Letter of Intent. For the 2017-18 school year, the initial signing date for prospective student-athletes in the sport of soccer to sign a National Letter of Intent is February 7, 2018 and the dead period will take place from February 5-8, 2018."

Full Article: http://www.soccerwire.com/news/college/college-women/ecnl-and-disney-showcases-will-move-dates-due-to-new-ncaa-division-i-womens-soccer-dead-period/


----------



## Kevin Redding (Sep 18, 2017)

My DD's club coach is a D1 college coach.   Does this mean she won't have any training in December?


----------



## Anomaly (Sep 18, 2017)

Kevin Redding said:


> My DD's club coach is a D1 college coach.   Does this mean she won't have any training in December?


No, it should not affect club practice, only recruiting/contact periods.


----------

